# Tampa Bay, Florida Support group Forming!Anyone interested?



## butterfly1979 (Dec 2, 2003)

:wel Hello There!At the present moment me and another person our hoping and optimisticallyanticiapating other peolpe who live near or in the Tampa Bay area to to be interested in joining us in the creation of a support group! Ihave just recently meant a support member from this support searching site and we have discussed plans and ideas for our support group. We are very enthusiastic about the ideas and think you would benefit just as much as we would.The bigger the group the better!I had saw that there we people in Orlando that were interested !I believe it would be an hour or less of a drive .Like myself I have about an hour drive from Spring Hill.We would like to meet once a week.Being consistent weekly would benefit us all with more progress , I'm sure....We are in the processs of finding a hall or church preferably[beacuse there are no strangers we have to worry about listening in on our private conversations] next week.I figured that would be comfortable.When attending we could bring some refreshments and snacks for more of a layed back atmosphere.Just an idea , this is not nessaccary!I won't get to ahead of myself just thought I'd give you'd an idea of what would come ahead.  Well hope to hear from you all.Remember if you want to become less anxious and happier in life, support and people who understand you; makes life alot easier and less burdensome! :thanks Raquel Butterfly1979


----------



## Harmony102 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Tampa Support Group*

Just as Raquel said, both of us are hoping to start a support group in Tampa and are really excited about the prospect! Technically, I guess you could say we've already formed a support group since there are the both of us! 
Believe me, we both know that the idea of going to a support group and meeting people you've never met before can be really intimidating. In fact, when me and Raquel planned to meet, it was scary, but when we actually met we immediately bonded mainly because of our SA and our feelings and experiences that go with it. 
Anyone with SA knows how lonely and different it can make you feel. But when you actually meet someone in person who really knows what it's like to feel and think the same way you do, there's nothing like it! Not only do you not feel alone with SA, you actually connect with the other person because their mind pretty much works the same way as yours! You end up interacting and conversing with another person which we all go to great lengths to avoid sometimes. 
We want to form a group where people can feel safe to speak their mind and just be themselves. And in turn, help and support each other to recover from all the burdens that SA puts on us. 
Feel free to mail or ask any questions about the group. [email protected]

Sheena


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I live in St. Pete but I don't know...what do you think these meetings would consist of? 

I didn't even know there were people from around here on the board.


----------



## Harmony102 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Tampa Support Group*

Hi DonnieDarko!
This is Raquel and Sheena!
See it's not a small world after all! We live right near you and deal with the same kind of issues!!
At the meetings/support group we'll be using the book Fearless Living by Rhonda Britten as a guide. She is an inspiring person who's been through a lot in her life and she has much help and information for us SA'ers.
It's alright if you don't have her book because you can share ours at the meetings until you purchase your own. If you'd like to find out more info on the book, just go to amazon.com to get an idea on what we're learning.
We hope that you join the group so we can help and support each other through our burdens.
So now that you know that we don't live far from each other, we really hope you consider joining the group! Us SA'ers should stick together!

Raquel & Sheena


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I dunno. I am super paranoid. What if this is some sort of cult? I mean that would be ok if I could be the leader...but....

Or what if you are actually this lady that wrote the book and are just trying to boost sales?

And of course you two could just want me for my body!

:afr I um...yeah...I do this in person too.....you might want to reconsider the invite. :lol


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

rotfl lol lol


----------



## Harmony102 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Spare Us*

DonnieDarko,

If you're not interested then just say so and spare us the sarcasm!

Raquel & Sheena


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't speak for Donnie, I've been here long enough to get a "feel" for people, Im sure he didn't mean to offend you. Sometimes people use humor to deflect.............


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I wasn't being sarcastic but I really do have an odd sense of humor and if it angers you here it would anger you in person.

I really was a bit concerned/anxious about getting together...though not for the reasons I posted obviously.

I think you are trying to do something nice and wasn't making fun of that.

Good luck with your group.


----------



## Erica (Dec 19, 2004)

Is this group meeting now? I'd like more info if so.

Thanks


----------



## beachmick (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm interested in the Tampa group as well.


----------



## readytoliveagain (Apr 17, 2006)

Im in Tampa as well. Anyone still meeting?


----------



## sclem (May 17, 2006)

*Tampa Bay support group*

I would be interested in joining a group in the Tampa Bay area. For the most part, I have my social anxiety under control in most situations (medication). My problem is that I still get very nervous when any type of public speaking situation comes up. I am interested in a forum where we as a group can desensitize ourselves by speaking in a comfortable environment with people who have the same problems.


----------

